# Can You Retire On a Cruise Ship?



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 29, 2019)

Can You Retire On a Cruise Ship?
By Laura Hill/ Retirement/ Livability/ MarketWatch/ marketwatch.com

*"Considering the amenities, it could be your floating assisted living facility.*

*When it comes to retirement options, the idea of living out your golden years on a cruise ship could sound too good to be true. You may have seen stories about how retiring at sea could be practical and affordable. Sounds idyllic, right? 

There you’d be, floating around the tropics, Antarctica or Europe, peering out at glaciers, palm-lined beaches or the Hong Kong skyline from your private stateroom. Daily maid service. Gourmet dining. Nightly entertainment. Your own concierge. And all for about what it costs to live on land, whether it’s in your own home or a senior living community.

But if this all sounds too good to be true, it may be. There are a verifiable few who have pulled up onshore stakes and settled permanently or semi-permanently on a cruise ship, and more who spend part of their time ensconced in shipboard digs, but they are few and far between, probably for good reason......"





Getty Images


Richard
*


----------



## Glynda (Apr 29, 2019)

Forget exploring exciting ports and seeing the world because I'd probably be spending all my port time doing laundry, getting prescriptions filled and shopping for other necessities. Medicare won't pay outside of the US so some sort of travel insurance would be necessary. Internet and phone service cost a fortune on a ship! Seeing a doctor onboard is certainly not free. I'd have to have an outside cabin, maybe even a veranda. As far as cabin space is concerned, I could live alone onboard. Storage is pretty good and wouldn't need as much. I don't get seasick and sea days are welcomed by me as I don't have to be on the go or entertained every day. I'm fine just kicking back with a good book. Hmmm...I wonder how much the cruise lines discount for a person who books by the year?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2019)

It would be for the well heeled, relatively healthy person. We dined in Blu with a woman who spends 'some time' she said. She preferred to sail alone. We are nearly at the 'free laundry' level, but medical care could be the big unknown- as Glynda said. I had occasion to visit the infirmary on Celebrity Equinox, and was told to see the doc was $135. The infirmary seemed well equipped as it took care of the crew's medical needs too. And I noted that this ship has a dialysis center. One would want to be covered by a darn good evacuation/repatriation insurance plan. The rescue nurse that brought us home from Europe said their company carries $1.5 million on their employees. They paid over $20,000 to get me & my DW home after my emergency heart procedures in Germany last Summer.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 29, 2019)

I would NOT depend on a cruise ship for medical help.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2019)

Armed with enough money, this is the only cruise ship I'd consider retiring to:  

https://aboardtheworld.com

Dave


----------



## Glynda (Apr 29, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> We are nearly at the 'free laundry' level<snip>



Ah, yes! I forgot that perk. However, I've just never trusted a ship's laundry. Dry cleaning I've had done. I'm very picky about what gets washed in cold water on delicate cycle and is hung to dry and what is washed in warm water and can be dried. I put very little in the dryer. I don't imagine they'd be hanging my clothing to air dry from lines in laundry rooms. Though I like the idea of items being pressed! Have been told that they put clothes in machine together from all passengers having laundry done at that time.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2019)

If you were entrusting your duds to shipboard laundry, you would quickly go to most of it being wash & wear. I have the hardest time convincing my wife that NOBODY takes that cruise to see how SHE dresses.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 29, 2019)

We had this conversation recently and realized that if one of us has a stroke or heart attack between ports or crosssing the Atlantic or Pacific, you are shit out of luck.  Without timely intervention, prognosis from the effects of a stroke or heart attack is not good.  I have a case of potential gallbladder issues last week and my doctor does not want me to go on a transatlantic cruise 2 days before we left.  We have now gone a full 180 degrees from wanting to go on lots of cruise to let's do lots of timesharing instead.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 29, 2019)

DrQ said:


> I would NOT depend on a cruise ship for medical help.


You would if the only other option is NO medical help.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 30, 2019)

I could retire on a cruise ship, if it’s was one of those small cruise ship that cruise around the world every year.

Cruising to every port in the world North and South America, Asia, Africa, Europe, Alaska, Hawaii, Australia and Cuba.

Three meals per day, laundry, no cable bills, and entertainment. Wow.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 30, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> If you were entrusting your duds to shipboard laundry, you would quickly go to most of it being wash & wear. I have the hardest time convincing my wife that NOBODY takes that cruise to see how SHE dresses.



I'm with your wife. Perching in a lounge with a drink in one's hand and people watching is most interesting and sometimes entertaining!   I have a perfect clothesline purchased from Amazon that stretches across half the cabin.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I'm with your wife. Perching in a lounge with a drink in one's hand and people watching is most interesting and sometimes entertaining!


I think that you and my wife are kindred spirits. Said the guy in cargo shorts and polo shirt.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 30, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I think that you and my wife are kindred spirits. Said the guy in cargo shorts and polo shirt.



But are they _pressed_ cargo shorts?  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> But are they _pressed_ cargo shorts?


Surely you jest? No pressers here. Think of the wrinkles as 'patina'.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 30, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> I could retire on a cruise ship, if it’s was one of those small cruise ship that cruise around the world every year.
> 
> Cruising to every port in the world North and South America, Asia, Africa, Europe, Alaska, Hawaii, Australia and Cuba.
> 
> Three meals per day, laundry, no cable bills, and entertainment. Wow.



Yeah, I think variety would be potentially a problem. There are a lot of ships that do the same three ports every week for months at a time. I like Nassau and St Thomas well enough, but once a week would be too often for a cruise ship stop.


----------



## isisdave (Apr 30, 2019)

I looked into this a little.  This group is trying to get something started, and the concept is good, but it's like $300 a day, each! Basically, you're leasing 3 to 12 months on a ship.

It's wrong to compare assisted living to cruising; you don't get assisted living service at sea. Just nice residential.

Doctors on cruise ships are licensed somewhere, and the quality is all over the place. They can do routine surgeries, usually, but if you blow an aneurysm, you're outta luck. Two of our five Transatlantic crossings were diverted, one to Madeira and one to Azores, for medical emergencies. 

Some folks do this nearly-full-time, by cruising 3 weeks out of 4, or 3 months out of 4, or similar. A lot live near Miami for this purpose. They use the land time to see relatives, friends, and doctors. The problem with this is you either have to keep a land-home, or spend that week/month/whatever with relatives or in Extended Stay places. Or timeshares, maybe.

It's possible to find great deals almost any time of the year, someplace. It takes a bit of diligence and a good Internet connection, making it a little hard to do at sea. I would think there could be two possibilities to grow business out of this:  First, some kind of deal with a cruise line (or lines, like Carnival has 9 or so):  you agree to go anywhere they send you, in an agreed-on minimum cabin, for a flat daily rate. If you have to change ports, there'd be some cap on your expenses. Second, someone could make a specialty TA business out of arranging nearly back-to-back cruises.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2019)

If one were to give this a try, there could be several strategies to reduce the costs and try the lifestyle. If, for instance. one had some skill/interest to share. Like knowledge of pirates, shipwrecks, painting, improv comedy, world religions, movies, business expertise, tax preparation hair/makeup/yoga/fitness instruction etc. etc. Cruise lines are anxious to hire people to do lectures, classes, staff the spa etc. They often start these relationships by providing the cabin and meals (no pay) and depending on popularity and demand, it can morph into paid positions and moving from one ship or cruise line to another.

Another is to negotiate for a low cabin rate by taking last-minute vacancies. They would rather not have empty cabins. Using older, smaller European flagged lines with few ports (port charges add up for port-intensive cruises) are more negotiable than new, top line vessels going to 'jet-set' ports.

It's a lot like timehares that way. independent older, perhaps remodeled apartment building resorts are often lower in cost than the big, hotel branded high rises.

I haven't looked, but it wouldn't surprise me to find 'full timer' posts on www.cruisecritic.com/ outlining how it's done by those who've done it.

Jim


----------



## moonstone (Apr 30, 2019)

On one of our Caribbean cruises we met an Asian woman who had retired to cruise full time. She told us her husband had passed away a couple of years previously and she had no money worries. They had taken a few cruises together, had no children and she said she did not enjoy living alone. The woman seemed to be in good health and got around on the ship quite well using a cane only when the ship was rocking. She took a few back to back cruises to start off with to see if she liked it, then went home to sell everything and book more cruises. She had already been cruising for about a year when we met her, having done most of Asia, down to Australia and New Zealand, up to Hawaii then over to the West coast of the USA up to Alaska and back down Mexico and through the Panama Canal into the Caribbean. 

We sat with her for a few meals and she had some amazing stories to tell and tons of photos, it sounded like a wonderful adventure!


~Diane


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 30, 2019)

I feel this is possible if you cruise only in an inside cruise cabin. That is the lowest cruise cabin category on a ship.

In reality, I could only cruise from October to April. I need to see and the land of the USA and walked the land of our country.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 30, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> But are they _pressed_ cargo shorts?


Here's mine:






Kurt


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 30, 2019)

No. I can barely vacation on one! LOL!


----------



## Glynda (Apr 30, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Yeah, I think variety would be potentially a problem. There are a lot of ships that do the same three ports every week for months at a time. I like Nassau and St Thomas well enough, but once a week would be too often for a cruise ship stop.



That _would be_ the problem as the more affordable for retirement cruises would be those! Older, smaller, ships going to the Bahamas and cruise line private islands every three days to a week. Over and over and over again.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 30, 2019)

One thing that I am curious about is: does being on a  cruise that travels round trip from a US port count as being in the USA for inmigration/tax purposes. I wouldn't mind snowbirding post retirement. I couldn't spend more than 6 months a year in the US for immigration reasons, and would want to keep that number well under that to avoid becoming a US tax resident and/or losing my Canadian medicare entitlement.

But a total of 7 months (4 months in FL interspersed with 3 months of cruises) sounds interesting to try. Could do last minute deals for multiple ships/lines/itineraries which would keep it more interesting, imo.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 30, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> ... <snip>
> 
> But a total of 7 months (4 months in FL interspersed with 3 months of cruises) sounds interesting to try. Could do last minute deals for multiple ships/lines/itineraries which would keep it more interesting, imo.



I would not like to do the planning and coordination of multiple ships and itineraries to accomplish continuous retirement living aboard.

I'm not sure about how last minute Last Minute Cruising can be now due to regulations implemented after 9/11. We have a home Carnival ship here and have asked about last minute boarding deals. We were told there were none as there has to be a certain period of time for one's passport, etc. to be checked out. I think they said a month to three months. Yet I met a lady who was aboard a ship out of Cape Canaveral, FL, who said she does it from there. 

Does anyone here cruise on really last minute deals?  A week's notice? Two?


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 30, 2019)

I think Holland America Cruise Lines does a around the world cruise with over three (300) days of cruising.

We have friends that lives in the state of Florida that does last minutes cruises  and those special Florida residents deep discount cruises


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 30, 2019)

Glynda said:


> I would not like to do the planning and coordination of multiple ships and itineraries to accomplish continuous retirement living aboard.
> 
> I'm not sure about how last minute Last Minute Cruising can be now due to regulations implemented after 9/11. We have a home Carnival ship here and have asked about last minute boarding deals. We were told there were none as there has to be a certain period of time for one's passport, etc. to be checked out. I think they said a month to three months. Yet I met a lady who was aboard a ship out of Cape Canaveral, FL, who said she does it from there.
> 
> Does anyone here cruise on really last minute deals?  A week's notice? Two?



They definitely still have last minute deals. I checked NCL quickly and there are multiple options leaving May 3rd. I think it would be impossible to organize that to arrive and depart the same day. If you wanted continuous cruising staying mostly on the same ship would make sense.

But if you had a home base in a major port city I think you could get lots of last minute deals and spend a big part of your time cruising at a discount.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't know if it's still a viable option, but back in the '80's we had a neighbor who was a 'Gentleman Escort' who cruised seemingly all the time, going from one ship to another dancing with the single dowagers. He SAID there was no teepee creeping, and that it was against the rules to even mention to these women what ship he would be going on and when, but somehow they always seemed to know. He was a tall, slender, athletic type who could carry on a conversation, and loved to dance and did it well. I'm not sure if he was comp'd the cabin or just got a discount or what, but it worked for him.

Wasn't there a Jack Lemmon or Tony Curtis movie with this premise?

Jim


----------



## DrQ (Apr 30, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> One thing that I am curious about is: does being on a  cruise that travels round trip from a US port count as being in the USA for inmigration/tax purposes. I wouldn't mind snowbirding post retirement. I couldn't spend more than 6 months a year in the US for immigration reasons, and would want to keep that number well under that to avoid becoming a US tax resident and/or losing my Canadian medicare entitlement.
> 
> But a total of 7 months (4 months in FL interspersed with 3 months of cruises) sounds interesting to try. Could do last minute deals for multiple ships/lines/itineraries which would keep it more interesting, imo.


Interesting point. I would think that if you embarked from Canada, you would stay in Canada, unless you went off the ship and through Customs, but that is just a WAG.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 30, 2019)

DrQ said:


> Interesting point. I would think that if you embarked from Canada, you would stay in Canada, unless you went off the ship and through Customs, but that is just a WAG.



My idea would be embarking from the US though. I'm not sure if it counts as "leaving" the US when you board the ship. I think it should, because you're on a foreign flag ship in international waters.


----------



## DrQ (Apr 30, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> My idea would be embarking from the US though. I'm not sure if it counts as "leaving" the US when you board the ship. I think it should, because you're on a foreign flag ship in international waters.


I would check really hard on Canada Revenue Agency's opinion on that point.


----------



## jlp879 (Apr 30, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> My idea would be embarking from the US though. I'm not sure if it counts as "leaving" the US when you board the ship. I think it should, because you're on a foreign flag ship in international waters.



See this blog post:
https://blog.ingleinternational.com/whats-this-30-day-rule-for-us-entries-exits/


----------



## moonstone (May 1, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> One thing that I am curious about is: does being on a  cruise that travels round trip from a US port count as being in the USA for inmigration/tax purposes. I wouldn't mind snowbirding post retirement. I couldn't spend more than 6 months a year in the US for immigration reasons, and would want to keep that number well under that to avoid becoming a US tax resident and/or losing my Canadian medicare entitlement.
> 
> But a total of 7 months (4 months in FL interspersed with 3 months of cruises) sounds interesting to try. Could do last minute deals for multiple ships/lines/itineraries which would keep it more interesting, imo.



 It's not necessarily the country or countries you spend time in during retirement but how long you are out of Canada (or your province) causing you to loose your medical benefits. We know Canadians who spend winter months in Belize but keep track of the amount of time they are out of Ontario so they don't loose health benefits. We also know a guy from northern BC who flies back for a couple of weeks at Christmas so that he can spend Oct to May at his winter home in Belize. The trip home also allows him to refill his prescriptions and see a Dr. if needed.

There can also be implications to our CPP & OAC (Gov't. pensions) if a Canadian permanently retires to another country. We know a couple of those people too! We are considering spending 1-2 mos. in FL in the fall, then back to Ontario for 2-3 weeks for Christmas, then 3 mos. in Belize, then home for a week before returning to FL for a month or so. The last 3 winters that we have returned home from Belize at the beginning of April we have had another snow storm (as late as last Sat this year!) so we want to make sure to avoid that cold white nonsense! Now that the Canadian border (passport scanning) computers are tied to the Federal and Provincial computer systems (for pensions, child support, EI benefits...) nobody can take a chance on staying away longer than allowed.


~Diane


----------



## dougp26364 (May 2, 2019)

We had friends that lived in Stewart Florida who cruised frequently, but not every weeks. They would catch last minute deals and often would get a residency discount for living in Florida. They always cruised in an inside cabin. Because they cruised so often the wife worked part time at AAA in their travel agency and could give good advice on any cruise line and any caribbean port. Lois died a few years back but we still get brochures from Rod, so I’m assuming he’s still cruising. Unfortunately my wife had an illness which causes her a lot of issues with her gut, so we haven’t cruised in over a decade.


----------



## pedro47 (May 2, 2019)

dougp26364, Thanks for all your vacation photos over the years.  I would loved to moved to Florida, just to received  that Florida residency discounts for cruising and their states income tax breaks.

I am trying to convince the Commander-in-Chief, it is time for us to visit some timeshare resorts in California, Arizona, Colorado, and Hawaii .  She dislikes to fly over five (5) hours one way; plus, we both needs at least two (2)  consecutive weeks for vacation time.


----------



## isisdave (May 2, 2019)

I've read (online, so it must be true) that you must now book at least 72 hours before sailing, and that the cruise line must transmit the manifest at least one hour before sailing.

But as of today, 6:50pm ET, VacationsToGo is offering cruises leaving 4pm ET tomorrow, from Miami and Boston. Maybe you can't actually book them, though.


----------



## Passepartout (May 2, 2019)

isisdave said:


> But as of today, 6:50pm ET, VacationsToGo is offering cruises leaving 4pm ET tomorrow, from Miami and Boston. Maybe you can't actually book them, though.


Operating from an abundance of no knowledge on the subject, perhaps the powers that make this decision don't really care about clearing people LEAVING the country, but might be more concerned with those ARRIVING.


----------



## Larry M (May 4, 2019)

You might get tired of the eight-day menu cycle repeated over and over again.


----------



## pedro47 (May 4, 2019)

On today’s cruise ships you can choose to go the main dining room daily or you can choices to go the many different specialty  dining room restaurants on a cruise ship.

Example on the new Celebrity Edge ship there are four (4) main dining restaurants, about six (6) paid specialty restaurants and about four (4) other small venues restaurants liked the Mast Grill that served hot hamburgers, fries and hot dogs with all the various condiments you can think of.

You can have a different daily menu for over a month IMO on just about any of today’s cruise ship.


----------



## Passepartout (May 4, 2019)

Larry M said:


> You might get tired of the eight-day menu cycle repeated over and over again.


And you think the dietary choices in an assisted living facility or CCRC is more varied? Not so much.


----------



## jpsmit (May 4, 2019)

A few years ago we met a couple who almost lived on board - they had done 137 cruises between 2002 and about 2008 when we met. The longer you thought about it the weirder it got. They only cruised on Royal Caribbean - for the points and were super grand poobah double diamond emerald status. (put it this way when one of the hurricanes hit Florida - the cruise line checked on them.

However.
They had alienated their family
Their "friends" (and they called them that) were employees who were paid to be nice to them.
There were ships they avoided completely because when they had gone on that ship the captain hadn't paid them enough attention, and,

this doesn't even get into same food week after week. (even with restaurant rotation the menu of the whole ship still rotates weekly)
same entertainment
same ports of call (even when they are different :0 )

It was odd.


----------



## Passepartout (May 4, 2019)

jpsmit said:


> A few years ago we met a couple who almost lived on board - they had done 137 cruises between 2002 and about 2008 when we met. The longer you thought about it the weirder it got. They only cruised on Royal Caribbean - for the points and were super grand poobah double diamond emerald status. (put it this way when one of the hurricanes hit Florida - the cruise line checked on them.
> 
> However.
> They had alienated their family
> ...


Yeah, we've been on cruises where they brought longtime serial cruisers up on the stage and introduced them. But look at it this way, over those 6 years, 137 cruises, that probably averaged, say 14 days, would be close to 4 years. They would have to have a home on land somewhere- maybe their 'kids' whom they alienated. If food boredom was an issue, RCCL has several cruise lines. They could have switched to Celebrity, or God Forbid develop loyalty with another group, like Princess or (perish the thought) Carn(I can't even type it), but Holland America and I think Cunard and several others are in that group. Surely they could find a 'different' meal somewhere.

I think being able to be master of one's own time (isn't that what retirement is all about) is worth more than one activity. Some people want to play golf. Some fish, some cruise, some garden, some bounce the grands on their knee.

Like it or not, the one finite thing we all have. . .is TIME! We only have a certain, and unknown number of days. And when they're gone, they're gone. 

Spend it wisely.

Jim


----------



## BocaBoy (May 4, 2019)

Larry M said:


> You might get tired of the eight-day menu cycle repeated over and over again.


That would only apply to 7-day cruises.  The better choice would be to take longer cruises.  There is no way someone can't have the dining and menu variety that they want.

We took a 62-day Pacific cruise 14 years ago on Holland America and would definitely love to take a World Cruise.  generally more relaxing and better service than on the shorter cruises.  But probably not interested in full-time cruising, but about 3 or 4 months a year would be fabulous.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 4, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> I think Holland America Cruise Lines does a around the world cruise with over three (300) days of cruising.


They do have a World Cruise each winter, but it is about 120 days, not 300 days.  Many other cruise lines also have world cruises of similar length.


----------



## DaveNV (May 4, 2019)

Nobody commented on this that I posted upthread, so I'll post the link again.  For a starting price of about $825K, up to several $Million, you can BUY a condo on a cruise ship, and literally travel the world.  If you want to retire on a cruise ship, here's your chance.  I've seen videos of life aboard this ship, and it seems pretty darn nice:  

https://aboardtheworld.com/landing/...MIlYbfnJ6D4gIVib9kCh30RQThEAAYASAAEgKf3_D_BwE

Dave


----------



## bizaro86 (May 4, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Nobody commented on this that I posted upthread, so I'll post the link again.  For a starting price of about $825K, up to several $Million, you can BUY a condo on a cruise ship, and literally travel the world.  If you want to retire on a cruise ship, here's your chance.  I've seen videos of life aboard this ship, and it seems pretty darn nice:
> 
> https://aboardtheworld.com/landing/...MIlYbfnJ6D4gIVib9kCh30RQThEAAYASAAEgKf3_D_BwE
> 
> Dave



Dave - this is a TS board, so I have one (big!) question. The upfront cost is all well and good, and those are resale prices since that ship launched in 2002. But what are the maintenance fees? That is a 17 year old ship - I can't imagine its getting cheaper to operate/maintain/insure...


----------



## DaveNV (May 4, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Dave - this is a TS board, so I have one (big!) question. The upfront cost is all well and good, and those are resale prices since that ship launched in 2002. But what are the maintenance fees? That is a 17 year old ship - I can't imagine its getting cheaper to operate/maintain/insure...



I have no idea about any of your great questions.  But if someone is considering "retiring" on a regular cruise ship, where they take cruise after cruise after cruise, the costs for that could equally add up. The World is on a perpetual cruise, and if the person owns their space, they wouldn't have to pack up every week. 

The World is a pretty fancy, by any measure, if anyone has pockets deep enough to consider it.  And if they have that level of affordability, maintenance fees can't be too much for them to worry about.

All of this is well above my pay grade, so it's pure speculation - for me, anyway. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (May 4, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I have no idea about any of your great questions.  But if someone is considering "retiring" on a regular cruise ship, where they take cruise after cruise after cruise, the costs for that could equally add up. The World is on a perpetual cruise, and if the person owns their space, they wouldn't have to pack up every week.
> 
> The World is a pretty fancy, by any measure, if anyone has pockets deep enough to consider it.  And if they have that level of affordability, maintenance fees can't be too much for them to worry about.
> 
> ...


Until the cruise ship includes cardiologist, etc etc with full hospital and lab equipment, it is not a place we want to be for long term.  You cannot get timely treatment if one gets into a life threatening medical emergency.


----------



## bizaro86 (May 5, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I have no idea about any of your great questions.  But if someone is considering "retiring" on a regular cruise ship, where they take cruise after cruise after cruise, the costs for that could equally add up. The World is on a perpetual cruise, and if the person owns their space, they wouldn't have to pack up every week.
> 
> The World is a pretty fancy, by any measure, if anyone has pockets deep enough to consider it.  And if they have that level of affordability, maintenance fees can't be too much for them to worry about.
> 
> ...



Oh for sure, I hope you took that in the tongue-in-cheek manner it was intended. 

I couldn't find a MF quote, but one story on it mentioned that the fees for a 2 bedroom unit were "around 300k per year." Notably, I don't think that includes food, which is normally included on a regular cruise.

https://amp.app.com/amp/24303899

Sadly, I don't think that will be in my retirement budget...


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Sadly, I don't think that will be in my retirement budget...



Definitely not in mine, either.  There was a program on TV a few years ago about building this ship, and how it was going to be, living on board.  Even then it looked to be pretty incredible.  And while the staterooms do have kitchens, after a fashion, I think passengers are still fed in a common dining area.  Surely they don't "bring you a bill" for your meal? That would seem rather "common" for such lavish digs. How gauche! 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (May 5, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Definitely not in mine, either.  There was a program on TV a few years ago about building this ship, and how it was going to be, living on board.  Even then it looked to be pretty incredible.  And while the staterooms do have kitchens, after a fashion, I think passengers are still fed in a common dining area.  Surely they don't "bring you a bill" for your meal? That would seem rather "common" for such lavish digs. How gauche!


They would have to have a grocery store if they have kitchens, and Dave, with your Navy experience, you know that the biggest danger on ANY ship is fire. On cruise ships, passengers are not allowed irons, and power strips are frowned upon and some even confiscate power strips with USB ports. I couldn't see those apartments having much more sophisticated cooking facilities than a can opener. Still, for those well heeled enough and with enough wanderlust, it would be fun for a while.

I am reminded of a time on a fishing excursion in Canada's Queen Charlotte Islands. We were in a secluded cove when a beautiful, refitted crabber, all decked out in dark blue and white, with a couple of Boston Whalers in the davits, and 'THUNDER, Ketchikan' in gold leaf on the transom entered the cove. The owner asked us where the best fishing was and seemed friendly enough. We left later by helicopter back to fly home from the Sandspit airport, and there on the tarmac was a LearJet, all dark blue and white and in gold leaf under the cockpit windows, 'LIGHTNING' Ketchikan.  Some people just know how to live!

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (May 5, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> They would have to have a grocery store if they have kitchens, and Dave, with your Navy experience, you know that the biggest danger on ANY ship is fire. On cruise ships, passengers are not allowed irons, and power strips are frowned upon and some even confiscate power strips with USB ports. I couldn't see those apartments having much more sophisticated cooking facilities than a can opener. Still, for those well heeled enough and with enough wanderlust, it would be fun for a while.
> 
> I am reminded of a time on a fishing excursion in Canada's Queen Charlotte Islands. We were in a secluded cove when a beautiful, refitted crabber, all decked out in dark blue and white, with a couple of Boston Whalers in the davits, and 'THUNDER, Ketchikan' in gold leaf on the transom entered the cove. The owner asked us where the best fishing was and seemed friendly enough. We left later by helicopter back to fly home from the Sandspit airport, and there on the tarmac was a LearJet, all dark blue and white and in gold leaf under the cockpit windows, 'LIGHTNING' Ketchikan.  Some people just know how to live!
> 
> Jim



I agree about fire at sea, Jim.  There is nowhere to go, and who do you call?  You ARE the Fire Department.  The program I saw about The World showed construction in progress of some of the living units, and I recall there were kitchens, after a fashion.  I'm also remembering a self-contained firefighting system was in place, (halon?), to instantly seal off the spaces in case of fire.  It's been awhile since I saw the show, so don't quote me.  But your larger point is well taken - if they're expecting you to cook, there would need to be a way to get groceries.  Maybe the kitchens I saw were for reheating leftover filet mignon from that fancy-schmancy dining room.  They probably send it home with you in a  gold-lined doggy bag.  LOL!

Your story of the fancy fishing boat and helicopter is just excellent.  Some folks just know how to live.  

Dave


----------



## LannyPC (May 5, 2019)

Are there any cruise lines that might offer some sort of a bulk discount for passengers wanting to retire this way?  For instance, a discount on medical services, laundry and dry cleaning services, drinks, gourmet meals, gratuities, etc.?

Discount or not, this idea would still be way out of my league.


----------



## Passepartout (May 5, 2019)

LannyPC said:


> Are there any cruise lines that might offer some sort of a bulk discount for passengers wanting to retire this way?  For instance, a discount on medical services, laundry and dry cleaning services, drinks, gourmet meals, gratuities, etc.?


I think all the major lines offer loyalty perks after a certain number of nights with them. Cabin upgrades, laundry, wi-fi, discounts on drink packages (drinks are a major cash cow for them), meals are generally included in the fare, and the crew appreciates the gratuities- they don't make much, and work 24-7 for months at a time. I doubt that long-term guest/residents would be granted pre-paid gratuities. As to medical services, expect them to be somewhat limited- if something serious arises, you would be dropped at the next scheduled port and have to get care there or be evacuated to where you could get care. Have insurance. 

Oh, and pack light.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 6, 2019)

My sister's mother-in-law suffered a stroke on a cruise ship in Europe. They did have evacation insurance .... she was MORE daffy after that. No more cruises or other trips other than their 6 month vacation home winter stay in Florida.


----------

